# Florian's Blueberry Bomb Available Now!



## Florian (23/7/12)

Brewers,

It's time to kick off the final round of the BABBs 2012 mash paddle competition.

What better beer to start it with than my









It's available for one week only, starting right now until this Sunday 29th at Archive Bar in Brisbane's West End, 100 Boundary Street. 



From the blurb:

_Naturally full of antioxidants, 40 kilos of Blueberries lend this beer their subtly sweet flavour. 
This *hint* of Blueberries is just enough to successfully blend in with the true characteristics of a Bavarian Hefeweizen - ripe Bananas, clove and hints of sweet bubblegum. 
Combined with its rich mouth feel, resulting from a combination of imported German wheat malt and floor malted Czech and British malts, this beer is one not to be missed. _



I will be there tonight from 5pm onwards and hopefully on a few other nights during the week. 
Hope to catch up with as many of you as possible, so leave the sore heads from Qld beer week behind you and make your way over to Archive. 

Be sure to ask the bar staff for one of the voting cards so you can voice your valued opinion and take part in the competition. 
Remember, the beer with the most votes wins, so vote plenty.


Cheers,

Florian


----------



## NickB (23/7/12)

Nice wok Florian! Love the label!! 

Not sure if/when I will make if down - busy week with BABBs and BABBs Comp Judging - but will do my best!

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (23/7/12)

Wow! sounds great and love the label, hope to get down before Sunday, all the best.

Screwy


----------



## Ross (23/7/12)

I'll be popping in Wednesday (when delivering the next one) or earlier.... Was tasting great at the Brewery.

FYI....
Next week: Simeon Bonetti's - Sloppy Marmalade Porter.
Followed by: James Richard's - Cherry Poppin' Blonde.
& finally: Alex Hyde's - Raspberry Schwarzbier.


----------



## Florian (23/7/12)

Thanks guys, only found out yesterday that my beer is on from today so quickly whipped the label and name up last night. 

Nick, you could always stop for a quick one on the way to or from BABBs  

I might do the same, actually. 

Screwy, let me know if you can make it in and I'll try my very best to meet you there. Has been too long between beers.


----------



## NickB (23/7/12)

Don't tempt me Florian - I'm still in trouble from QLD Beer Week... h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (23/7/12)

Where would you get 40 kilos of blueberries from?


----------



## NickB (23/7/12)

Don't you know Ross has everything Bribie!!


----------



## Phoney (23/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> Where would you get 40 kilos of blueberries from?



80 x 500g boxes from Aldi of course. :lol:


----------



## tricache (23/7/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> 80 x 500g boxes from Aldi of course. :lol:



It's Aldi, you would just buy a pallet :lol:


----------



## winkle (23/7/12)

NickB said:


> Don't tempt me Florian - I'm still in trouble from QLD Beer Week... h34r:


How did that happen? - you seemed perfectly sober when I left el Scratcho


----------



## NickB (23/7/12)

Nah, I was.... Just more the fact I went out twice. In a week. Not looking forward to telling her it's BABBs week this week... She already knows about Sunday.

Only Kidding, though, she's been fine with it. However, pushing for an Archive visit may not work...Maybe I can work it into Trivia Night or half price meals or sumfink....



Or I could just blame you again, Perry. You're surely the source of all my ills


----------



## Florian (23/7/12)

NickB said:


> Or I could just blame you again, Perry. You're surely the source of all my ills



haha, have done that a few times, too. h34r: 

But seriously Nick, if you drop in on the way to BABBs she won't even know.

Anyway, will be over there in an hour with a mate if anyone is sobered up enough keen.


----------



## Rowy (23/7/12)

Florian said:


> haha, have done that a few times, too. h34r:
> 
> But seriously Nick, if you drop in on the way to BABBs she won't even know.
> 
> Anyway, will be over there in an hour with a mate if anyone is sobered up enough keen.



I'll be there Friday night Florian....I'm starting at Scratcha-rama at 3.00pm!


----------



## Ross (23/7/12)

Rowy said:


> I'll be there Friday night Florian....I'm starting at Scratcha-rama at 3.00pm!




You're a week late Rowy!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rowy (23/7/12)

Didn't see your post before I was on the phone......I'm going to have my own beer weekend with my mate Bill..............Inviso Bill <_<


----------



## Bribie G (23/7/12)

I had a slug of the brew at BABBs

******* beautiful. 

Mod me for the F word B)


----------



## edschache (23/7/12)

Florian said:


> But seriously Nick, if you drop in on the way to BABBs she won't even know.



Nick - the man has a point... I'll ask the taxi if a detour is acceptable 

Maybe we can pick someone else up from Archive so Nick and I have to go in and "find" them. 

That said if it wasn't a F#&*^#$*&#$ng WHEAT beer I'd be on the bus on my way there now. It really is a style that just doesn't float my boat. Sorry Florian, I think it's a great example but it's just not for me.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## NickB (23/7/12)

:icon_offtopic: 

It's probably a good idea if I drive Thurs anyway - This taxi driver says detour A-OK 

Cheers


----------



## Will88 (23/7/12)

Mmmm, may have to do a growler trip to Archive this week.


----------



## tallie (23/7/12)

It's tasting good guys; make sure you don't miss out!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Florian (25/7/12)

I think it's about time to break the forum rules and give this one a bump!

EDIT: I should be there some time tomorrow, either before or after BABBs. And Friday night is booked in, too.


----------



## NickB (25/7/12)

When you at Archive next Florian?


----------



## Nick JD (25/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> I had a slug of the brew at BABBs
> 
> ******* beautiful.
> 
> Mod me for the F word B)



You drank a trough-lolly beer?!


----------



## raven19 (25/7/12)

Congrats Florian, enjoyed your funky swap beer too.



Bribie G said:


> I had a slug of the brew at BABBs
> 
> F$%king beautiful.



C'mon mate, time to tone back the language generally across this great forum by all. We are humans not animals.

Mod edit to the quote above.


----------



## Rowy (25/7/12)

I will sample a pint on Friday night Florian!


----------



## Florian (25/7/12)

NickB said:


> When you at Archive next Florian?



Should be tomorrow. 

The wife has somehow missed to mark tomorrow's BABBs meeting in her calendar and has booked in a late work event thingy for herself (although I had given her all dates for the year in January to get clearance). Means there's a good chance I might miss the beginning of the meeting, so will probably drop into Archive on the way home. 

So maybe you and Ed can divert your 'taxi' on the way back?


----------



## edschache (25/7/12)

Florian said:


> So maybe you and Ed can divert your 'taxi' on the way back?



What's that? Your giving us a lift to archive after BABBS? If you insist  

I owe you a beer for saving that bottle of stout from the swap so the first round is on me


----------



## Florian (26/7/12)

Looks like I'll be a bit later at BABBs and off to Archive for a quick one afterwards. 

Ed, if you need a lift let me know, but I generally prefer not to drive people around after beer events for their own safety. That's why you never see me car pooling. 

Anyone else up for a drink after BABBs?


----------



## edschache (26/7/12)

all good Florian just yanking your chain mate. and being in your car under the influence is probably still 100 times safer than being in my old ute 

Looks like Nick and I are heading to archive before BABBS for anyone keen to have a pre-BABBS drink.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## NickB (26/7/12)

Yep, I'll be there around 7 - can't really have more than one as driving but I'm sure I can see what's in the bottle shop...


----------



## winkle (26/7/12)

NickB said:


> Yep, I'll be there around 7 - can't really have more than one as driving but I'm sure I can see what's in the bottle shop...


Get some Billy B's


----------



## edschache (26/7/12)

Right I'm over it! Gotta leave my desk - going to start making my way to archive slowly.... as slowly as I can when there's beer at the other end. might be there around 6ish if anyone's keen. I'll be the bloke in the bottle shop freezing in indecisiveness.


----------



## Florian (26/7/12)

Bugger, might have to convince you then for a second stop after BABBs...
Spewing Not amused that I can't make it in earlier.


----------



## edschache (26/7/12)

Doh. Bus driver stopped outside burrow so i "fell" in and ordered a beer and a pizza. This place is nice


----------



## RdeVjun (26/7/12)

Dang, knew I should've jumped off the bus en route to BABB!
:angry: 
Maybe afterwards then. B)


----------



## bradsbrew (27/7/12)

Dropped in today and had a glass. Nice beer Florian not usually a style I would order but quite enjoyed this one.



Cheers


----------



## Snow (27/7/12)

I ran into Brad there this arvo and had one too. I must say I didn't think it had the "punch" your earlier version had. Still, quite drinkable.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## RdeVjun (27/7/12)

I bailed early from work and am headed over for a few tubes. B)
Edit: Seeing as the bus stops at The Burrow, I could hardly resist!


----------



## Florian (27/7/12)

Snow said:


> I must say I didn't think it had the "punch" your earlier version had. Still, quite drinkable.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



I'll take that as a compliment, Snow.

That just proves that beer brewed at home is better than commercially brewed beer  

I'll be heading over there now, hope to catch a few of you there. (And Rowy, time to leave the Scratch)


----------



## RdeVjun (27/7/12)

Nice one Florian, underlying hef is reasonably evident and not completely lost under the blueberry, which in itself is making this an interesting beer. Good stuff, well done! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Florian (27/7/12)

Rowy, where are you, mate?


----------



## RdeVjun (27/7/12)

Scratched?


----------



## Florian (28/7/12)

Was a good night last night, thanks for coming back in and sharing a beer, RdeVjun. 

Rowy eventually turned up and caused mayhem as usual, no surprises there. 

Still heaps of Blueberry Bomb left for those who want to give it a go. Only today and tomorrow though, so make sure those kegs get emptied.


----------



## winkle (28/7/12)

Florian said:


> Was a good night last night, thanks for coming back in and sharing a beer, RdeVjun.
> 
> Rowy eventually turned up and caused mayhem as usual, no surprises there.
> 
> Still heaps of Blueberry Bomb left for those who want to give it a go. Only today and tomorrow though, so make sure those kegs get emptied.



We had lunch at Craft, a couple of beers at the Scratch  then tried to get to Archive for a few of yours - FAIL. Utter traffic chaos :angry: gave up and went home for a Belgian fest and footy  
Hope my palate is good tomorrow :unsure:


----------



## TidalPete (28/7/12)

Florian said:


> Still heaps of Blueberry Bomb left for those who want to give it a go. Only today and tomorrow though, so make sure those kegs get emptied.



Willing & able to give this a go Flo. You're invited to lunch tomorrow.  Bring a growler-full or more. :icon_cheers: 
Now don't you dare dip out!


----------



## winkle (28/7/12)

TidalPete said:


> Willing & able to give this a go Flo. You're invited to lunch tomorrow.  Bring a growler-full or more. :icon_cheers:
> Now don't you dare dip out!


You may get team BABBs there about lunchtime Pete


----------



## NickB (28/7/12)

Depends, Pete. You talking about being at Archive tomorrow, or are we all road-tripping up to Wurtulla....h34r:


----------



## TidalPete (28/7/12)

NickB said:


> Depends, Pete. You talking about being at Archive tomorrow, or are we all road-tripping up to Wurtulla....h34r:



Nickster,
You all road trip to Wurtulla & sit outside whilst Flo rocks up & in with the goodies for (a cheap) lunch.
The best news is that BABBS get to consume my dregs keg whilst sitting on the footpath waiting for Flo to emerge (Sorry about that Perry). :lol: 
Am a little pissed at missing out on all this stuff happening in Brissy lately. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Rowy (28/7/12)

That blueberry bomb must have been infected Florian because I wasn't real flash when I woke up this morning :icon_vomit:


----------



## Rowy (28/7/12)

It was one hell of a bumcrack!


----------



## Florian (28/7/12)

TidalPete said:


> Nickster,
> You all road trip to Wurtulla & sit outside whilst Flo rocks up & in with the goodies for (a cheap) lunch.
> The best news is that BABBS get to consume my dregs keg whilst sitting on the footpath waiting for Flo to emerge (Sorry about that Perry). :lol:
> Am a little pissed at missing out on all this stuff happening in Brissy lately. :icon_cheers:



Thanks Pete for your very generous offer. I've asked the BABBs Boys, but unfortunately no One is willing to give me a lift under These Conditions. A real shame, because now i have to drink that growler all by myself.

however, if you're able to make your way into Archive tomorrow for lunch I'll promise to buy you a beer provided i can borrow your seniors card. Hope to catch you there.


----------



## Florian (29/7/12)

Some pics of the night:


----------



## Screwtop (29/7/12)

Dammit, too much on and could not make it!!!! Really wanted to give this a go, son was heading there last night, he will probably have a rave about it just to shit me :lol:

Screwy


----------

